# Stoked!



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

nice job, let us know how it feels on the snow!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Don`t stress...the Rome 390`s are 10X the binding anything Limited makes, you will love them!


I'm pretty sure he means the LE version of the boots and bindings...


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

haha yea i do mean the LE version....it's all good


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

give us the review when its competely broken in bcus them romes are flexible as hell...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah man...will do, glad to hear there 'flexible as hell' haha that's def. what i'm looking for.
it won't be till after christmas cuz it's a present.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> give us the review when its competely broken in bcus them romes are flexible as hell...


Are you talking boards, boots or bindings?


----------

